# I need some help



## simperfi55055 (Feb 10, 2011)

Just bought a 99 A6 2.8L about a week ago. Today I noticed my tach needle bouncing between 500 and 800 RPM. Idleing really rough and sorta sputtering here and there. Exaust smells sorta rich too. No problems driving just idleing. I'm wondering if its a vacuum leak, o2 sensor or something more severe. I really need some help, I've scanned through lots of posts with no useful advice....


----------

